# Hello I'm new here



## Revelation1315 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well im new here, but not my tank. lol. well just wanted to know what people think about my tank so far because i think my plants are growing faster than i think.






















The difference of the two tanks are about 7 days apart. My specs of my tank are :
Biocube 29g
running 2-36watts 10k
3'' of flourite black sand and flourite black. 5 Neon Tetras for the cycling. So far a lil diatom bloom but it was normal. Been a while since i had planted tank. Used to have a 90g Reef tank but that was 3 years ago. Havn't had a tank for a while. You guys think i should run Co2? or i dont need it?


----------

